
Zeitgeist is a linux service which logs files opened and websites visited - throwathrowaway
https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Zeitgeist
======
throwathrowaway
I found this as a running process on my machine. It was installed as a
dependency for another package and adds an autostart script. It does not come
with a default log viewer as far as I know (it needs something like gnome-
activity-journal for viewing).

